# Cheapest build for Crysis at max settings?



## Floobles (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to be able to play Crysis at max settings, with at least 4x AA and AF. My resolution is 1440x900. I would like be be able to max out games for the next year or two of new releases. Is it possible to do this for less than what I have below?

Case
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146026[/URL]
Disk Drive
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118039[/URL]
HDD
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136490[/URL]
Mobo
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130290[/URL]
GPU
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125354[/URL]
PSU
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015[/URL]
RAM
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226092[/URL]
CPU
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103675[/URL]

+Windows7 64 bit.

Suggestions on how I can bring my price down without hindering performance? Or improve it altogether...? ray:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am rather confident you could play at your desired setting with the 460GTX with 1bg ram


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130570



I would however shy away from the antec EA power supply and have a look at the 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9005&cm_re=Corsair_650-_-17-139-005-_-Product


----------



## Floobles (Dec 27, 2010)

linderman said:


> I am rather confident you could play at your desired setting with the 460GTX with 1bg ram


Well, I play a LOT of Civ V, so I really do kinda need the RAM for that, 2gigs at least. But a 460GTX could really max Crysis? I know it's because of my low resolution, but damn.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the ram of which I speak is on the video card not the motherboard ram & yes at your desired resolution the 460gtx will work very well; its not until you get into the larger than 25inch LCD's that you need to spend the crazy money required of the highest end video cards otherwise you are just wasting cash


----------



## Floobles (Dec 27, 2010)

linderman said:


> the ram of which I speak is on the video card not the motherboard ram & yes at your desired resolution the 460gtx will work very well; its not until you get into the larger than 25inch LCD's that you need to spend the crazy money required of the highest end video cards otherwise you are just wasting cash


Yea I fugred out that you were talking about the GPU RAM right after I posted. And my LCD is 32inch, but the max resolution I can get when I connect my laptop to it is 1440x900, and when I asked a Geek squad guy what my resolution was he told me it was 1440x900 as well. :4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well if the 460 doesnt suit you (i would be shocked to hear that) then process a refund and get the big gun


----------



## Floobles (Dec 27, 2010)

linderman said:


> well if the 460 doesnt suit you (i would be shocked to hear that) then process a refund and get the big gun


I haven't bought anything yet, gotta sell my laptop first. But is my 32 inch LCD 1440x900, I really don't understand resolutions. By all means, I'll get the 460 if it would work just as well for less.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a 32" LCD TV if it makes a difference. The highest resolution for me is 1366x768. You can probably go with the 460, or the ATI 5770. I think the 5770 is cheaper, but by all means, the 460 is fine too. 

I think that the ATI 5770 is equivalent to the NVIDIA GTX 470 correct?


----------



## Floobles (Dec 27, 2010)

elvenleader3 said:


> I have a 32" LCD TV if it makes a difference. The highest resolution for me is 1366x768. You can probably go with the 460, or the ATI 5770. I think the 5770 is cheaper, but by all means, the 460 is fine too.
> 
> I think that the ATI 5770 is equivalent to the NVIDIA GTX 470 correct?


Ok, thanks man, I think my build is ready to go then, just gotta order. And yea, 5570 more or less = 470, as far as I know.

Again, thanks a lot! :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And stay away from the Geek Squad. :grin:


----------

